# Blackhorn powder



## badland (Jul 21, 2006)

I have been reading good things about this powder, can anyone with a inline who has or is using it shed some light on it. Never used loose powder, any tips would be welcomed.


----------



## badland (Jul 21, 2006)

Just found a post on this site about this powder and found some good info but anyone with a TC Omega using this I'd appreciate any other info, loading tips, loads. Thanks again.


----------

